# Bellator on Spike - first official promo!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't embed here, so just follow this *LINK* to Spike's website to view the promo 

Pretty psyched about this!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice, I still have never had MTV 2 and have been watching their fights after they aired.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Honestly not counting watching a fight because I personally knew someone I've watched bellator twice. Their announcers are so beyond clueless I can't watch.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lovelace (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful! I can't wait.


----------

